# Most Effective Freshwater Aquarium Lighting



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

I would like to know the most effective type of aquarium lighting for a freshwater aquarium, please exclude brand names just the type of lighting such as L.E.D., florescent, etc. Please be specific! Thank you! *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Depends on if you will keep live plans or not.Many use t5ho for planed tanks.For fish only any light that makes the tank look how you like is fine.Spectrum is most important for planted tanks,look for 6,500 Kelvin.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a T5 HO fixture over a forty gallon, A T8 over a 29 gallon, PC lights over a 55 and over a 15 and a CFL over a ten. All these save one is high lighting because I grow plants. I do however want to replace the T8 with LEDs as I have heard they are just beautiful.

I guess out of all these the most effective for my needs is the PC lighting.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

What is the PC lighting Bev? Never heard of it!


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

I m new to aquariums.. I have setup a 75 Gallon tank. Jut bought a new 3 ft submersible aqualrium lamp (pink light). It is a T8 - 30 W. is this lamp good and will this be enough. What i m planning is that I put this and a regural 3 ft florecent white Tube rod. What do u think guys. Atm I have fishes in tank and 1 small plant Anubia Nana which is not doing very well as the leaves are turning yello. Dont know why.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Bryan said:


> I would like to know the most effective type of aquarium lighting for a freshwater aquarium, please exclude brand names just the type of lighting such as L.E.D., florescent, etc. Please be specific! Thank you! *c/p*


Hello Bry...

Florescent lighting is sufficient if you keep low to moderate light plants. It's inexpensive, a T8, 32 watt or T12, 40 watt, 6500K, GE aquarium plant bulb is $10.00 or so and will easily last a year.

There's a long list of plants that require no more than low to moderate (subdued) lighting. I like Anubias nana and Anubias nangi, Java fern, Cryptocroyne (low light species), Singapore moss, Anacharis and Pennywort. These are plenty to make for a nicely planted tank without high end lighting or CO2 systems.

Attached is a pic of a tank with no more than the items given above.

B


----------



## siddd1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a 29 gallon heavily planted tank...I had 2*24 w t5ho light...4 days ago I bought a fluval full spectrum aqualife and plant led light...will be enough light for the tank?


----------



## helimech (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a 56 gallon tank that's 30"w x 18"d x 24"h. I have an Anubias nana and a few amazon swords. I was thinking about getting the Zoo Med Aquasun dual 24" T5HO fixture with two 6500k Aquasun bulbs. Will this be sufficient for my plants?


----------

